# 95% rayon 5% spandex



## oldstunt (Mar 22, 2008)

OK after 12 years in the biz somebody came in with some garments that are 95% rayon and 5%spandex.
Looking for tips and tricks for application, and what transfer material is the most popular. Thanks in advance for the advice.
Don


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

I've had no luck with rayon as I would it scorched at any temp which I applied vinyl, right down to 270.


----------



## oldstunt (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. Have talked to a couple of other people and they are on the same page as you. Think we will pass on this order dosen't seem like a win situation.
We don't usually print or press on other peoples garments, and this just adds to our line of thinking.
Thanks for taking the time to give us your input.
Don


----------

